# Simulador de circuitos para chrome



## maezca (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola!
buscando por los addons del google chrome encontre este interesante que es un editor de esquematicos y simulador de circuitos en el navegador. Lo probe rapidamente y es muy interesante ademas de que es muy util y practico.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f52GV1IpwVk




> Build and test circuits right in your browser!
> 
> * Design with our easy-to-use schematic editor.
> * Accurate analysis (DC, AC & more) in seconds.
> ...




*EL link:*

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/haghanbgfkfpmepoohpigmglbfejljoj?hl=en-US

para instalarlo ademas del google chrome necesitas una cuenta en google.


----------



## Narcolepsia (Sep 12, 2012)

A ver si me leo alguna explicación o manual por que los circuitos que he hecho, al intentar medir el voltaje e intensidad, me da en todos los puntos cero...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2012)

Funciona perfectamente sin crome, no hay que instalar nada:
www.circuitlab.com
Hace tiempo que se comentó en el foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-online-simular-circuitos-electronicos-71150/

Lo que no se es si la versión de crome tiene algún añadido o prestación adicional.
La "normal" funciona sin problemas desde cualquier navegador incluso los de android.


----------



## jgvh75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Funciona perfectamente sin crome, no hay que instalar nada:
> www.circuitlab.com
> Hace tiempo que se comentó en el foro:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-online-simular-circuitos-electronicos-71150/
> ...



Como menciona nuestro amigo Scooter, no hay que intalar nada, solo registrense en Circuit Lab y listo (claro, para poder guardar los trabajos), pero si tiene cuenta en Google, pues con solo el Add basta y ya pueden trabajar sin limitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## maezca (Sep 24, 2012)

jgvh75 dijo:


> Como menciona nuestro amigo Scooter, no hay que intalar nada, solo registrense en Circuit Lab y listo (claro, para poder guardar los trabajos), pero si tiene cuenta en Google, pues con solo el Add basta y ya pueden trabajar sin limitaciones.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias por la aclaracion... a mi me parecio copado el addon, ya que por ejemplo vemos un circuito aca en el foro y lo queremos comprobar rapidamente o para mostrar como se conecta algo, lo hacemos muy rapidamente y sin abrir otro programa.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 19, 2013)

Che y no hay una aplicacion java para moviles que realice este mismo trabajo aunque a menor escala?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2013)

Si, esta aplicación funciona en cualquier movil "decente".
También funciona esta otra pero es muuuuucho menos funcional: pDraft, estaba para palmOS y después hizo una aplicación javascript que funciona en cualquier plataforma, estoy buscando un enlace pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## metralladora (May 7, 2013)

existe tambien el every circuit, para dispositivos con android. la version gratis trae muy poco espacio para crear circuitos, el cual se puede extender pagado la version paga, o descargando el ElectroDroid y abrirla desde ahi (figura como plugin del mismo). Sumamente utiles ambas aplicaciones


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 7, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, esta aplicación funciona en cualquier movil "decente".
> También funciona esta otra pero es muuuuucho menos funcional: pDraft, estaba para palmOS y después hizo una aplicación javascript que funciona en cualquier plataforma, estoy buscando un enlace pero no lo encuentro.



yo busco una app que sea compatible con java y simbyan s40 como los nokia c3...
Porque calculadoras de resistencias hay,pero sobre esto no he encontrado nada...


----------

